# I love you, Buenos Aires. Astor Piazzolla



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

Recently label Oclassica presented a new recording of Astor Piazzolla music. Performed by unknown band this release makes sensational impact to listeners. These words are perfect description to this terrific album: 'Soft light. Warm grey smoke. Green velvet. Brilliant leg bar stool. Hands of the barmen. The light through the crystal glass. I'm home again. I love you, Buenos Aires'

Download on iTunes


----------

